# If All Else Fails, Buy Her Shoes



## SandyR (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 24, 2022)

SandyR said:


>



My wife's shoe store could give Imelda Marcos a run for her money. Truth be told, so could mine.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

These are just a sample of my footwear..















 not included here are all my high heels shoes.. and my summer sandals


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> These are just a sample of my footwear..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hands up. I concede, you are the shoe Queen of this forum. Allow me some small concession though. Do you have a shoe suitcase?

There's a few more, well, a bit more than a few, but nowhere near your league. However the fellows on this forum might just want a word with me, if you get my drift!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

LOL.... NO shoe case.. you can have that accolade...


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOL.... NO shoe case.. you can have that accolade...


You're laughing, it makes me smile. You have endured a relationship break up, a pain that I will never know, well perhaps through bereavement, but although that is an excruciating mental pain, it is final. 

We are such a couple of love birds, I just couldn't envisage that which you and many others have had to suffer. I love her dearly, and, it's reciprocated.


----------



## SandyR (Dec 24, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 258406
> My wife's shoe store could give Imelda Marcos a run for her money. Truth be told, so could mine.





horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 258406
> My wife's shoe store could give Imelda Marcos a run for her money. Truth be told, so could mine.


I’m impressed with how neat they are!


----------

